# Hitachi P50S601 Problem



## Blabel182 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello all, I was given a Hitachi P50S601 plasma for free with bad caps on the PS board. I replaced them and now the TV powers up and has great picture on the top half of the screen, but the bottom half of the screen has black lines going through it. My first thought was the lower buffer board. It was cheap, so I replaced it. Still the same problem. I am 100% sure that the ribbons from the panel are fully seated. I'm beginning to lean towards a bad Y-SUS but wanted some opinions first. Also, I feel it's worth noting that my VS and VA voltages seem extremely high. 90.4v VS and 64.1v VA is what the sticker shows on the TV but with a meter I'm reading 197.3v VS and 142.3v VA. I find this hard to believe, yes my meter is accurate. Any ideas?


----------

